# Esfahan, Iran, Half the World



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3534790335/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3526752773/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3534776283/sizes/o/

[/CENTER]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

please fix those unproperly source flickr photos, thanks!


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kamrooz/2817937970/sizes/l/

Zayandeh rud








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kamrooz/2818037436/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moloko/531546120/sizes/l/


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/majidpanahi/3440344951/sizes/o/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mankuen/3431027883/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hottwist/3425530833/sizes/l/

Abbasi Hotel








_


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

*Vank Cathedral*

*Source:* Open-explorers from flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

New bridges of Esfahan


Mirza Kuchak Khan









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bridgink/3722294903/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bridgink/3722295079/sizes/l/

Najvan Bridge









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bridgink/3723107312/sizes/o/

Unfortunately Zayandeh Rud river is still dried out









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bridgink/3723107462/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bridgink/3723107462/sizes/l/

Birds Garden bridge









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bridgink/3723107784/sizes/o/​


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/s_farzad/3581292913/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/s_farzad/3581250719/sizes/l/

Chehel Sotun









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3739495135/sizes/l/

Left: Esfahan Bazaar | Right: Khaju Bridge 
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/leilamphotography/with/3754517274/

Si-o Se Pol bridge









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manonazar/3749770672/sizes/o/​


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/saeid1354/with/3940576902/​


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Aerial pictures of Esfahan 

Naghshe Jahan square on the left - The second largest square in the world
















Zayandeh Rud and its famous bridges

















Left: Ferdowsi Bride - Right: Bozorg Mehr bridge

















Abbasi Hotel on the right

















Left: Naghshe Jahan and Chehel Sotun - Right: Vahdat park

















Left: Seyyed mosque - Right: Khaju bridge
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/klhz/with/4022876951/​


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/4e/Chehel_Sotoon.jpg/682px-Chehel_Sotoon.jpg

ل خواجو یکی از اصلی ترین محلهای گردهمایی افراد است و عصر هنگام می توان صدای آوازخوانی پیرمردان هنردوست اصفهانی را از زیر پل شنید.​










































































































[/center]


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.mehrnews.com/fa/newsdetail.aspx?NewsID=1232728
http://www.mehrnews.com/fa/newsdetail.aspx?NewsID=1232733


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Analog photos of Vank cathedral and a tea house. :drool:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5101910691/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5101904715/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

can admin please change the title of this thread to "Esfahan, Iran, Half the world", thank you


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

done!


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Persi (Jan 1, 2010)

Very beautiful pics and very beautiful city :cheers:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

thankyou


----------



## dimitrizacarii (Dec 27, 2010)

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Awesome thread, great job Soroush


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

dimitrizacarii said:


> Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thankyou


alitezar said:


> Awesome thread, great job Soroush


sepasssssssss


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Ali Qapu palace by T Ξ Ξ J Ξ, on Flickr

Ali Qapu in distance by T Ξ Ξ J Ξ, on Flickr


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

http://isfahancity.blogfa.com/


----------



## vietnamtourpedia (Sep 8, 2016)

o lala, i never thought of Iran - This is beautiful, i knew that Iran is ancient and have a lot of history. Has anyone been there recently, how is it?


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Some more pictures here (visit of the french president of assembly) : http://realiran.org/photos-french-national-assembly-visits-irans-historic-ex-capital-isfahan/


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

"Tuesdays without cars" in Isfahan























































http://www.imna.ir/fa/doc/gallery/244148/3/16/سه-شنبه-بدون-خودرو-قدیمی-ترین-خیابان-اصفهان


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Isfahan - Iran by Gessica Gualtieri, on Flickr

Imam square by Florian LEU, on Flickr

Khajoo or khaju bridge is the oldest bridge of Isfahan, Iran. It's very famous bridge....with 132 meters long and 12 meters wide. #persian #persianarchitecture #summer #bridge #khajoo #khaju #history #historical #isfahan #Iran #travel #travellers #travelg by Wipa Teemuy, on Flickr

IMG_5637 by h5673249, on Flickr

IMG_5576 by h5673249, on Flickr

IMG_5579 by h5673249, on Flickr

IMG_5582 by h5673249, on Flickr


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

More Isfahan

IMG_5563 by h5673249, on Flickr

IMG_5566 by h5673249, on Flickr

IMG_5568 by h5673249, on Flickr


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

No place like this in Middle East :cheers:

Isfahan, Iran by Matt Withers, on Flickr

In the hotel garden in Isfahan by Chalit Lim, on Flickr

#masjed-e-jame #isfahan #iran by nobphadonh, on Flickr

#masjed-e-jame #isfahan #iran by nobphadonh, on Flickr

#vankcathedral #armenianchurch #isfahan #iran by nobphadonh, on Flickr

#vankcathedral #isfahan #iran by nobphadonh, on Flickr

#pol-eSi-o-Seh #isfahan #iran by nobphadonh, on Flickr

#imamsquare #bazar #isfahan #iran by nobphadonh, on Flickr

#khajubridge #isfahan #iran by nobphadonh, on Flickr

#dibaihouse #isfahan #iran Love having my tea in the garden by nobphadonh, on Flickr

#dibaihouse #isfahan #iran by nobphadonh, on Flickr

Isfahan, Iran by Matt Withers, on Flickr

#masjed-eimam #isfahan #iran by nobphadonh, on Flickr

begging woman by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr

step on by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr

Bazar | Isfahan by Johanna & Linus, on Flickr

#dibaihouse #isfahan #iran Dibai house's lounge! (^=^) by nobphadonh, on Flickr

Main square 2 | Isfahan by Johanna & Linus, on Flickr

Sigtseing | Isfahan by Johanna & Linus, on Flickr

Kaschan by senalobo, on Flickr

20161006-IMG_8254 by senalobo, on Flickr

20161006-IMG_8225 by senalobo, on Flickr


----------



## roydex (Dec 11, 2012)

suprisingly lovely country


----------



## vietnamtourpedia (Sep 8, 2016)

Nice photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Isfahan :cheers:


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Parks and greenery of Isfahan



























































































http://www.imna.ir/fa/doc/gallery/252798/3/0/اصفهان-شهر-درختان-سبز


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Isfahan at night


















































































http://www.imna.ir/fa/doc/gallery/252439/3/0/اصفهان-شهر-رنگ-نور


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Continued








































































































































http://www.imna.ir/fa/doc/gallery/252299/3/1/اصفهان-شهر-رنگ-نور-2


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Meydan- Naghsh-e-Jahan #Plaza del #Imam #Jomeini #Isfahán #Irán by Ana María Marcos, on Flickr

Masjed-e Emam #Mezquita del #Imam #Isfahán #Irán by Ana María Marcos, on Flickr

#shop #store #window #reflection #bazaar #esfahan #isfahan #iran #nofilter by MParis, on Flickr

At the #bazaar #esfahan #isfahan #iran by MParis, on Flickr

#shah #mosque #blue #tiles #Esfahan #Iran #architecture by MParis, on Flickr


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Masoudieh Mansion






















































































































http://www.imna.ir/fa/doc/gallery/253458/3/21/عمارت-مسعودیه


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Bazzar Cieling, Isfahan, Iran by Ghost156, on Flickr

Khaju Bridge, Isfahan, Iran by Ghost156, on Flickr

at Jameh Mosque in Isfahan by Matt Biddulph, on Flickr

Iran Isfahan by rolfij, on Flickr

Iran Isfahan by rolfij, on Flickr

Iran Isfahan by rolfij, on Flickr

Iran Isfahan by rolfij, on Flickr

Iran Isfahan by rolfij, on Flickr

Isfahan - Masjed-e Hakim 2 by Nosferatu 76000, on Flickr

Isfahan Bazar 6 by Nosferatu 76000, on Flickr

Isfahan Bazar 4 by Nosferatu 76000, on Flickr

Iran Isfahan by rolfij, on Flickr

Iran Isfahan by rolfij, on Flickr

Iran Isfahan by rolfij, on Flickr

Iran Isfahan by rolfij, on Flickr

Iran Isfahan by rolfij, on Flickr


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Jolfa :cheers:










http://www.pictaram.com/media/1395874194445898775_2080680719


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

iran_002 by muddycyclist, on Flickr

iran_005 by muddycyclist, on Flickr

iran_016 by muddycyclist, on Flickr

iran_015 by muddycyclist, on Flickr

iran_001 by muddycyclist, on Flickr

iran_011 by muddycyclist, on Flickr

iran_012 by muddycyclist, on Flickr

iran_085 by muddycyclist, on Flickr

iran_069 by muddycyclist, on Flickr

iran_078 by muddycyclist, on Flickr

iran_075 by muddycyclist, on Flickr

iran_074 by muddycyclist, on Flickr

iran_081 by muddycyclist, on Flickr

iran_063 by muddycyclist, on Flickr

iran_080 by muddycyclist, on Flickr

iran_004 by muddycyclist, on Flickr

iran_067 by muddycyclist, on Flickr

iran_062 by muddycyclist, on Flickr

iran_086 by muddycyclist, on Flickr

iran_070 by muddycyclist, on Flickr

iran_061 by muddycyclist, on Flickr








[/url]iran_066 by muddycyclist, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

nazhvan area (an old garden/orchard district on the edge of esfahan0
















































































http://www.imna.ir/fa/doc/gallery/257599/2/پاییز-زیبای-ناژوان-اصفهان


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

parks of the city center









































































chaharbagh avenue










































http://www.imna.ir/fa/doc/gallery/258163/2/حال-هوای-پاییزی-شهر


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.imna.ir/fa/doc/gallery/258445/2/پاییز-زیبای-اصفهان


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.imna.ir/fa/doc/gallery/257929/2/اصفهان-باران


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Vank Cathedral in Esfahan, by realiran :


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Cycling with my Brompton. Isfahan Province, Isfahan, Iran. by Elahe Jalali, on Flickr


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

The Imam Mosque by Les Koppe, on Flickr

Carriages in the Square by Les Koppe, on Flickr

20161104_160658 by taver, on Flickr

20161104_102656 by taver, on Flickr

20161103_163118 by taver, on Flickr

20161103_132724 by taver, on Flickr

20161103_125507 by taver, on Flickr

20161103_120614 by taver, on Flickr


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

IMG_20160127_114156 by Max Wereldburger, on Flickr

IMG_20160127_114606_1 by Max Wereldburger, on Flickr

IMG_20160127_131749 by Max Wereldburger, on Flickr

IMG_20160127_133027 by Max Wereldburger, on Flickr

IMG_20160127_134356 by Max Wereldburger, on Flickr

IMG_20160128_141536 by Max Wereldburger, on Flickr

IMG_20160128_141749 by Max Wereldburger, on Flickr

IMG_20160127_145519 by Max Wereldburger, on Flickr

38 Khaju Bridge:View from by Anver Rahimtula, on Flickr

23 Jameh Mosque by Anver Rahimtula, on Flickr

24 Jameh Mosque by Anver Rahimtula, on Flickr

34 Khaju Bridge by Anver Rahimtula, on Flickr


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Everyday life in Isfahan

















































































































































http://www.imna.ir/fa/doc/gallery/265798/3/1/حضور-شهردار-اصفهان-بین-شهروندان-صبح-باران-زمستانی
http://www.imna.ir/fa/doc/gallery/265529/3/0/روز-ملی-هوای-پاک-کاش-دوچرخه-جای-خودروی-شخصی-می-گرفت


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Isfahan,iran. Les hommes sont calms. by Mahyar Shin, on Flickr

Isfahan by Sergey Komarov, on Flickr

Isfahan by Sergey Komarov, on Flickr

Isfahan by Sergey Komarov, on Flickr

Isfahan by Sergey Komarov, on Flickr


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Isfahan,iran by Mahyar Shin, on Flickr

Beyond Araxes: The Hidden World of Persian Armenia by PAN Photo, on Flickr

Place de l'Imam by Solène Boissaye, on Flickr


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Isfahan


























































































































































http://www.imna.ir/fa/doc/gallery/270129/3/0/هوای-تازه


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

The Middle East's most beautiful hotel according to CNN, more there : http://edition.cnn.com/2017/03/03/hotels/iran-abbasi-hotel-esfahan/


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

The Middle East's most beautiful hotel according to CNN, more there : http://edition.cnn.com/2017/03/03/hotels/iran-abbasi-hotel-esfahan/


----------



## clementberlu (Jun 24, 2015)

*Isfahan's riverside during Nowrooz (iranian new year)*


----------



## clementberlu (Jun 24, 2015)

*Isfahan cityscape in spring*


----------



## clementberlu (Jun 24, 2015)

*Isfahan crowed during Nowrooz*


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Davis cup (tennis) in Esfahan between Iran and VietNam. Iran won 3/0 and remains in Asia/Oceania Group 2 :


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

#Iran has a beautiful river called Zayande Rud River with beautiful bridge and Khaju bridge is one of them. It is located in Isfahan. I think You must visit it. #Isfahan #invitationtoiran #InvitationToIran #Iran #peace #Iran #invitationtoiran #peace by invitationtoiran1, on Flickr

one photo per day هر روز یک عکس #Navid_photography #Hadi_Navid #nikonlove #Isfahan #Sheik_Lotfollah_Mosque #Islamic_architecture #Persian_architecture #mosque #religion #Islamic_ornament by hadinavid, on Flickr

5782 R Vank Cathedral Isfahan Iran Foto Pooya Pendar Pishro sent 2007. Anđelki Melisa by Vladimir Tkalčić, on Flickr

Ferdowsi by Nicolas V., on Flickr

Grand Bazaar by Nicolas V., on Flickr


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Historical areas of Isfahan. Also an interesting note: Isfahan broke its 40 year old tourism record. It had its most ever tourists in a month in the Persian month of Farvardin (March 21- April 21) as over 85,000 foreign tourists visited the city. They were mainly comprised of French, German and Spanish nationals.













































































































http://www.imna.ir/photo/300722/بازدید-شهردار-پتروجایا-کوالالامپور-از-آثار-تاریخی-شهر-اصفهان


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Si-o-seh pol (The bridge of thirty-three spans), Isfahan, Iran by CamelKW, on Flickr

Jameh Mosque of Isfahan, Iran by CamelKW, on Flickr

Khaju Bridge in Isfahan, Iran by CamelKW, on Flickr

A group of people dancing and singing traditional songs under the Khaju Bridge in Esfahan at nightfall by CamelKW, on Flickr

Khaju Bridge in Isfahan, Iran by CamelKW, on Flickr

Prayer Time | Khajoo Bridge | Isfahan by Paul Biris, on Flickr

Beautiful IRAN | Girls from Isfahan by Paul Biris, on Flickr


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Tourists flock to Iran's 'image of the world : 









































































http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/fe...s-flock-iran-image-world-170501130512051.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very good, very nice updates; well done


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Very good, very nice updates; well done


You're welcome!


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Abyaneh village, two hour drive from Isfahan city center

Abyaneh, Iran by CamelKW, on Flickr

Abyaneh, Iran by CamelKW, on Flickr

Abyaneh, Iran by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Pont Si-o-Seh Pol à Ispahan by Daniel Biays, on Flickr

Isfahan by Nadja MH, on Flickr

Isfahan- Iran @2016 by explora_2005, on Flickr


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Socializing by Joep Wezel, on Flickr

Isfahan diner - Iran by Joep Wezel, on Flickr

DSCF7865 by Graeme Perkins, on Flickr

DSCF7857 by Graeme Perkins, on Flickr

DSCF7839 by Graeme Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Tea house Azadegan, by french website Lepoint : 










http://www.lepoint.fr/monde/sous-l-iran-la-perse-28-12-2017-2182797_24.php


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

http://theiranproject.com/blog/2018/01/29/photos-snowfall-in-isfahan-and-birjand/


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Pix of Esfahan from wired.com : https://www.wired.com/story/photo-gallery-everyday-life-iran/

Intimate Glimpses of Ordinary Life in Iran :


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Esfahan, by Isna :
































































https://cdn.isna.ir/d/2018/03/18/4/57655842.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Esfahan Aquarium, by Tasnim :


----------

